# NA 65cm - Slow Burner



## George Farmer (28 May 2015)

Hi all,

My latest 65cm aquascape. More videos and pics coming soon...


----------



## EnderUK (28 May 2015)

Very nice tank setup there, good video even with the lights going off


----------



## Noman (28 May 2015)

Gorgeous tank! Love it.


----------



## banthaman.jm (28 May 2015)

Nice low maintenance tank George.
Jim


----------



## parotet (29 May 2015)

Excellent! (High quality) video podcasts are the future in my opinion...
Looking forward for more.... can I ask for some more?  For example, weekly tank husbandry, layout setup, monthly equipment maintenance...?

Jordi


----------



## JamieB (29 May 2015)

Please keep these up George, fantastic quality, plenty of "You knows" and a brilliant overview of the tanks. Perfect.


----------



## Laurie Dear (29 May 2015)

Nice tank. Looks really amazing. Loving the vid. Makes it a lot easier to follow.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (29 May 2015)

Can you say more about LED light? IIUC you have modules (lamps?) by 18W each? (I'm not very good in English, so I might misheard).

And the moment when light went off by timer - that so real. Like it.


----------



## chris-w-89 (29 May 2015)

Looks great George! 
Good video with great advice thanks for sharing!
Will look forward to seeing this in a months time to see how its comeing along 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (30 May 2015)

Thanks for the video, skillfully done.


----------



## pepedopolous (30 May 2015)

Nice video! Shame you can't buy a NA (Aquavas) system now without selling a kidney!

P


----------



## Edvet (1 Jun 2015)

pepedopolous said:


> without selling a kidney!


ppffff you got two don't you..............


----------



## pepedopolous (1 Jun 2015)

Edvet said:


> ppffff you got two don't you..............


What if I become afflicted with MTS?!

P


----------



## Manu (3 Jun 2015)

Beautiful tank  
Looking forward to see how it looks in a few weeks. Cheers!


----------



## George Farmer (3 Jun 2015)

Will hopefully upload a video update this evening, and maybe some photos too...


----------



## flygja (5 Jun 2015)

pepedopolous said:


> What if I become afflicted with MTS?!
> 
> P


Wife? Kids? Bratty little brother?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Jun 2015)

Hi George, Wonderful Scape  Looking forward to the updates


----------



## Andy D (24 Jun 2015)

George,

I love all the videos you have put on YouTube but I would like to make a suggestion.

It's a bit late for the current 'scapes but what I would find really useful would be to see a video covering the initial set-up of the tank with the focus being on getting the hardscape right.

A good hardscape can make or break a 'scape and I feel this is an area where many people struggle. This is where you come in!


----------



## George Farmer (24 Jun 2015)

Hi all,

Here's a quick video update. I hope you like it. 

Andy - thanks for the feedback. 

Cheers,
George


----------



## Greenfinger2 (24 Jun 2015)

Hi George, Simply wonderful


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Jun 2015)

Great video and update...the tank seems to be doing really well. And I love the Hyphessobrycon sp. I couldn't quite catch the full name...


----------



## alto (26 Jun 2015)

H amapaensis lovely fish!

Tank's not so bad either


----------



## JPT1974 (29 Jun 2015)

Troi recommended that I watched your "slow burner" video as inspiration. Wow he's not wrong your aquarium it's beautiful! 
I'm was hoping to put a high energy tank together shortly but was worried about juggling life, children and the aquarium. Your beautiful tank now has me thinking. Am I making too much work for myself 
I was considering a 2ft cube aquarium lit by 4x 24w t5 inch in a canopy style hood on timers, with co2 controlled by solenoid and a peri pump for fertz also both on timers. Aquatic soil base capped with Limpopo sand as a substrate Wood will form the hard landscaping.
My concern is whether I can keep up with the aquarium, What do you think? I have the hardware except for the aquarium can I adapt my ideas and gear to this style of aquarium. The aquarium foot print has to be 60cm x 60cm as a friend kindly made me a cabinet as a gift, but I can easily change the height. Is opti white a good choice?


Cheers john


----------



## George Farmer (30 Jun 2015)

Hi John

Thank you.

With regards your set-up you can quite easily have a high impact aquascape but remain low maintenance. The key is using just enough light to support plant growth. You can still grow nice plants, especially if you use decent substrate, ferts, CO2 and circulation. Get these factors right and light is almost secondary. Too many folk focus on the light first, then skimp on the rest, and wonder why they may get algae.

So in your case 2 x 24w T5 may be ample.

I say give it a go. If you find it's too much trouble then at least you've tried.

Cheers,
George


----------



## JPT1974 (1 Jul 2015)

Thank you George. Your right I'll just have to give it a go. I'm spending to much time hanging around the edge of the pool time to take the plunge.


----------



## scootamum (2 Jul 2015)

Lovely set up George - everything looks so peaceful and tranquil.


----------



## George Farmer (11 Aug 2015)

Hi all,

Update video.


----------



## Manu (11 Aug 2015)

Nice video! Lovely and peaceful tank. Thanks for the update


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (11 Aug 2015)

Nice video.
How do you find tetra amapa? It seems another tetra (don't remember its name) is more active and really stands out.


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Aug 2015)

Excellent demonstration video, I think this site could do with more of the same to help less experienced aquascapers develop their skills.
Great branding as well


----------



## zariio (11 Aug 2015)

Nice video!
What type is Cryptocoryne?


----------



## zariio (11 Aug 2015)

Behind.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Aug 2015)

zariio said:


> Behind.


C. balansae


----------



## Greenfinger2 (13 Aug 2015)

Hi George, Scape is looking exquisite Fantastic thread wonderful info on the set up planting and Maintenance 

One Q you say that you are running your Co2 through a reactor then your filter. Co2 is corrosive will it not damage the rubber seals on the filter ???


----------



## Aeropars (13 Aug 2015)

I have to say I am dumbfounded as to how you have so much light and are not facing the issues I am. I've got good CO2, good flow yet plants are suffering. Dosing EI as well. I've just dropped my lights to 12% to try and help things out!

How do you get such high light on the go from the off without any problems?


----------



## Deano3 (13 Aug 2015)

Amazing tank george a true inspiration makes me want to get back on track and give it another attempt been struggling with time lately as daughter 10 month and son nearly 3 but everything still sitting there wating to be plugged in ☺ think i am going to do low teck plants same as this with low co2 and low lights but keep the updates coming 

also loved the vid of you showing your maintenance as really helps people out and gives you better understanding, a full session of filter cleaning and attomiser cleaning would be good if you ever get time or any other how to vids would be very helpful

Thanks dean


----------



## tinthree (17 Aug 2015)

The video is very informative, thank you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## George Farmer (3 Sep 2015)

How I typically maintain this tank...


----------



## parotet (3 Sep 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## parotet (3 Sep 2015)

I've seen you got no shrimps in your tank... only Otos as algae eaters?

Jordi


----------



## Mot (3 Sep 2015)

Nice idea for a video.  Dont see too many on how to properly clean an aquascape.  Well done.

I know you love your red colander and all but have you thought about getting a python???


----------



## EvitaL (3 Sep 2015)

Hi George! I really want to thank you for making this video (eventhough it made me feel like an idiot ). I have been battling with algae issues and detritus build-up and just mainly been waiting for problems to solve by themselves. Now I noticed that I have just been plain lazy and not doing my tank maintenance properly! For example I have been waiting for two weeks that I could get to the lfs and buy myself some otocinclus to help with diatoms and cleaning my plants. After watching your video I just had to grab some buckets and clean the tank thoroughly - and it looks way better! Just feel rather stupid that I havent figured this out earlier  I have also always cleaned the tank glasses only AFTER my waterchange - Only God knows why..

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (3 Sep 2015)

Nice video! Thank you, I learned new tricks today.


----------



## Deano3 (3 Sep 2015)

Totally agree with  evita makes me feel like i was lazy with maintainence,  when set up next aquarium i am going to be more thorough , brilliant helpful vid anyway george, what would you do different with a eheim filter full of media just clean with hands in bucket for a short time ?

Thanks dean


----------



## Hobbes1911 (16 Oct 2015)

Great video, and lovely scape!

Do you have a plant list? And is there an update?


----------



## Per Rudi Danielsen (28 Sep 2016)

Where can you buy Hyphessobrycon amapaensis


----------



## Big G (30 Dec 2022)

Came across this old thread. You know how it goes here, the rabbit hole etc.

I was curious to know how George might have known he had 15-20ppm co2 in his water column?

dhk 4 /bb solution would only change at 30ppm?

Maybe used the ph/k chart?

Anyone have a clue?

I’m curious because I’m thinking of setting up a co2 tank but it seems its a bit of minefield and last time I did it I had terrible issues. I’m thinking maybe just moderate light, moderate fertilisation and therefore, moderate co2.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Dec 2022)

Hi all,


Big G said:


> I was curious to know how George might have known he had 15-20ppm co2 in his water column?
> dhk 4 /bb solution would only change at 30ppm?
> 
> Maybe used the ph/k chart?


I don't know what @George Farmer did, but you could use a 2dKH solution in your drop checker and then it would go green (~pH 7) at  approx. 15 ppm CO2. Former member Marcel G ran some experiments at ~15ppm CO2 @jaypeecee may know if they are <"on his web site?">

Got them: <"Akvaristika">

cheers Darrel


----------



## Big G (30 Dec 2022)

Thanks as always Darrel. (Seasons best wishes to you , all mods and members by the way)

That website looks amazing. I shall enjoy having a good rummage around there later.

2dKH seems the perfect solution (pardon the pun). Would you have one of your remarkable links to how one can make it/ buy it, without requiring access to lab equipment and a degree or two in chemistry and physics?

(The website may contain instructions of course)

kindest

Bg


----------



## dw1305 (30 Dec 2022)

Hi all,


Big G said:


> Thanks as always Darrel.


and traditional seasonal greeting to you too.


Big G said:


> That website looks amazing. I shall enjoy having a good rummage around there later.


As a forum we had a bit of a falling out with Marcel, which was a shame as he has / had a lot to offer (as his web-site shows).


Big G said:


> 2dKH seems the perfect solution (pardon the pun). Would you have one of your remarkable links to how one can make it/ buy it,


The simplest way is just to buy some ready made up "4 dKH" solution and dilute it 50 : 50 with RO water.  You may need to add a dash more <"bromothymol blue"> indicator.  I'm not a CO2 user, but if I was? I would buy 500g of food grade sodium bicarbonate (NaHCO3) for pennies and a bottle of bromothymol blue (from ebay) for £10.

Via <"James' Planted Tank"> "_1.5g NaHCO3 in 25 litres of water = 2 dKH_".  The "proper" calculation is on Larry Frank's incredibly <"useful Krib page"> or @_Maq_ 's water hardness article - <"Some handy facts about water">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Big G (30 Dec 2022)

That’s a shame there was a falling out.

I’m afraid the suggestions for buying chemicals etc. are really out of my depth as are the links. They just pose more questions in my little brain for which it would be unreasonable of me to expect you , or anybody else to expect to answer.

I would essentially have to be spoon-fed instructions in a step by step fashion to even have a chance. I’m perhaps one of those that needs to have it spelled out , learns slowly and is easily frustrated. For example, in an attempt to refresh myself with the workings of the regulator and its connections neither George in his video nor indeed the manufacturers official videos makes reference to little rubber gaskets being used and yet I know they are used and needed. They sell them on their website ! Grrrrrrrr

Maybe I’ll try just experiment eventually with a plant only or empty tank by adding co2 and looking for the bubble rate at which the colour change first becomes detectable after a certain amount of hours and then just halve that. It’s all I can think of.
The idea is to allow the plants to gain some moderate benefit from co2 without going full-on ‘bubbling cauldron of photon-blasted soup’ , mixing ferts. and ending up in a pickle. I love planted tanks but if that’s what’s required? - I‘ll take up golf instead. I’ll quite happily right off the £ invested in the co2 kit for an easier life.

peace

Bg


----------



## Big G (6 Jan 2023)

Having pondered this more, I think George explains his rationale here a bit more;









						CO2: Striking the balance
					

George Farmer takes a look at how to measure the levels of CO2 in the planted aquarium to ensure it benefits the plants, while remaining safe for your fish.




					www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk
				




(I’ve no doubt this has been posted a million times elsewhere)

So, bottle of drop checker solution (comprised of pre-mixed 4dKH water and B.Blue indicator reagent) - check.

RO water - think my LFS will sell me a litre if I ask nicely

Extra B.Blue as provided in a widely used low range pH test kit - check (incidentally, I could find no other readily available sources of B.Blue without contemplating approaching a dedicated chemical supply company)-check

Test tubes/beakers with calibration markers and pipettes/syringe with similar - check

I totally get what your saying about long -term economics of bulk raw materials Darrel,  but I’m not quite ready to be making my own specific dKH base solution yet. I’m curious to test co2 augmentation as I happen to have the gear from a previous, more gung-ho version of myself a few years ago but can’t really ever see it as something I would risk on anything other than plant-only tanks, say for grow out/propogation purposes.
Either way, most grateful for pointing me in the right direction.
I find a lot of this science and equipment , at least for me, reminds me of typical early driving lessons. You’re so consumed with the pedals, gears and indicators that what’s actually going on beyond the windscreen is hard to focus on initially .There are no dual pedal/instructor co2 rigs in aquatics though.

Many thanks, as always D

kind regards

Bg


----------



## dw1305 (6 Jan 2023)

Hi all,


Big G said:


> I totally get what your saying about long -term economics of bulk raw materials Darrel, but I’m not quite ready to be making my own specific dKH base solution yet.


I understand that, if I want a couple of drops of "bromothymol blue" pH indicator, or any non-obscure chemical salt, I just go to the chemical store <"in the lab."> and retrieve it, it is a lot easier for me.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ExcitableBoy (6 Jan 2023)

Aqua Rebell makes two solutions for drop checkers, one for 20 ppm CO2 and the other for 30 ppm.
You can find them on Aquasabi, but I don't know if they still ship to UK and how much it will cost. It may be pricey if you only need that.


----------



## Big G (6 Jan 2023)

Myrio said:


> Aqua Rebell makes two solutions for drop checkers, one for 20 ppm CO2 and the other for 30 ppm.
> You can find them on Aquasabi, but I don't know if they still ship to UK and how much it will cost. It may be pricey if you only need that.


Many thanks. That’s an excellent, easy long term option.

Sadly, Aquasabi do not appear to ship here.

However, the drop checker is available on Amazon (edit) ‘and Olibetta for much less’. Not cheap but last a lifetime I expect. I’m very tempted.

kind regards

Bg


----------

